# Blasphemy!  Hang the naysayer!



## billski (Nov 26, 2009)

:uzi:
:uzi:            
:uzi:

*Snowfall prediction: Below average this winter*


This may not be the season for snow, if Bob Pannuto predicted right again.
  The retired National Weather Service meteorologist has studied Boston's autumn temperatures dating back to the 1870s and correlated them with seasonal snowfall averages.
  Mild temperatures in October or November often usher in a winter with less-than-average snowfall, according to Pannuto. 
  Though October was chilly this year, temperatures this month have been about 3 degrees above normal, he said today. Taking both months into consideration, Pannuto's snowfall study predicts a 64 percent probability of below-normal snowfall for Boston this winter -- or less than the average 42 inches. 

 "A warm November bodes well for a less than normal snowfall," Pannuto said.
  Pannuto, who is now an assistant professor at Bridgewater State College, has been tracking the correlation for years. In 1978, the National Weather Digest published his paper called "A Climatic Relationship between Boston's Fall Temperature and Its Winter Snowfall," tracking the fall temperatures and winter snowfall for the past century.

He has often -- though not always -- been right, but he has been correct since 2000, when heavy snowfall followed November temperatures that were 1.2 degrees colder than normal and October was .8 degrees colder than normal. He noted that he is identifying climatic relationships, not prediciting odds with any certainty. 
  "I’ve been right," he said, "a lot more than wrong." 
http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2009/11/snowfall_predic.html


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 26, 2009)

Hopefully it's a 'wrong' year for him!



and


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2009)

I couldn't care less what the weather IN Boston is like... A couple good storms before vacation weeks to get everyone thinking skiing and up to the hills (on days I wouldn't be skiing anyway) is fine for me. (As long as the mountains get hammered).

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2009)

HA I saw that yesterday and chose to ignore it.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, Yeah, Pannuto likes Menudo to! This loser is going to be wrong! I know because the Voodoo Lady told me so. I wish i had a job where I could be wrong half the time and still be paid well. Kill the Heretic for his anti snowy weather dogma!!!! His mother was a hamster and his father smelled of elderberries!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 29, 2009)

You silly ki nig its!!! WTF???? is no one a Python fan??? i hope you are not that lame.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> You silly ki nig its!!! WTF???? is no one a Python fan??? i hope you are not that lame.


  Come back and fight; I'm not dead yet


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 29, 2009)

bring out your dead! bring out your dead! isn't there something we could do? thank you bill.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2009)

*Ah fart in your general direction!*

Ah fart in your general direction!  Your mother was a hamster, and
   your father smelt of elderberries!


I wished that scene never ended!


----------



## hammer (Nov 29, 2009)

billski said:


> Come back and fight; I'm not dead yet


What are you going to do, bleed on me?


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2009)

hammer said:


> What are you going to do, bleed on me?


 
I'll bite your legs off!


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

Monty Python = awesome.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

Judging by the title I've been resisting reading this thread, since it looked like it would disappoint me (and it did, at first).  However, you guys have steered it in an entertaining direction! :beer:

It's just a flesh wound!


----------

